

The Future of Machine Intelligence - jpirkola
http://www.hplusmagazine.com/articles/ai/future-machine-intelligence

======
jayamohan
Interesting article, I agree with Bringsjord's position that in order for the
AGI to be reliable and beneficial, one needs a sound mathematical proof to how
it will operate and about its specifications. But then again, obtaining such a
proof is 'probably' beyond present human abilities. Theoretically, if such a
proof can be produced, one needs and some other form of AI. Now, one needs a
proof to build AGI and to derive a proof one needs AGI - sounds chicken or egg
type problem. But I'm sure there exists a solution.

